# To those of you that use margarine instead of butter



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Pass The Butter, Please . 

This is interesting . . 

Margarine was originally manufactured to fatten turkeys. When it killed the turkeys, the people who had put all the money into the research wanted a payback so they put their heads together to figure out what to do with this product to get their money back. It was a white substance with no food appeal so they added the yellow coloring and sold it to people to use in place of butter. How do you like it? They have come out with some clever new flavorings. 

DO YOU KNOW the difference between margarine and butter? 

Read on to the end; it gets very interesting! 

Both have the same amount of calories. 

Butter is slightly higher in saturated fats at 8 grams compared to 5 grams. 

Eating margarine can increase heart disease in women by 53% over eating the same amount of butter, according to a recent Harvard Medical Study. 

Eating butter increases the absorption of many other nutrients in other foods. 

Butter has many nutritional benefits where margarine has a few only because they are added! 

Butter tastes much better than margarine and it can enhance the flavors of other foods. 

Butter has been around for centuries where margarine has been around for less than 100 years . 

And now, for Margarine... 

Very high in trans fatty acids..

Triple risk of coronary heart disease.
Increases total cholesterol and LDL (this is the bad cholesterol) and lowers HDL cholesterol (the good cholesterol).. 

Increases the risk of cancers up to five-fold. 

Lowers quality of breast milk. 

Decreases immune response. 

Decreases insulin response. 

And here's the most disturbing fact; HERE IS THE PART THAT IS VERY INTERESTING ! 

Margarine is but ONE MOLECULE away from being PLASTIC. 

This fact alone was enough to have me avoiding margarine for life and anything else that is hydrogenated (this means hydrogen is added, changing the molecular structure of the substance). 

You can try this yourself: 

Purchase a tub of margarine and leave it in your garage or shaded area. Within a couple of days you will note a couple of things: 

* no flies, not even those pesky fruit flies will go near it (that should tell you something) 

* it does not rot or smell differently because it has no nutritional value; nothing will grow on it. Even those teeny weenie microorganisms will not a find a home to grow. Why? Because it is nearly plastic. Would you melt your Tupperware and spread that on your toast?


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't eat butter or margarine lol. I prefer my health over any 'flavorful' additives.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Yah same here but I do know alot of ppl that won't touch butter and will only eat margarine because they say it is healthier, lol. Well now we all know the truth.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

If you put margarine on something yummy, and put it outside, wild animals won't eat the yummy food lol
Margarine is soooooooo gross.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

IF I am going to use it I just use butter.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

My Nana swears by margarine. *gag me*


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Yah same here but I do know alot of ppl that won't touch butter and will only eat margarine because they say it is healthier, lol. Well now we all know the truth.


my momie is like that, im lucky her boyfriend LOVE butter so i can have it on my bread ^^ but i better like goat cheese on my bread ^^ 
im a cheese lover hahaha ^^

i send my mom a email with that post hahaha
im sure now she will buy only butter


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

alllllright I know longer eat marigane lmao I never really paid attention to all of it I always just picked up a tub at the grocery store but now I am never eating that crap again. I will be a butter person only thank you


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

It takes me forever to use any of either. I just got out of using it, but then on a hot taosted bagel, there is nothing like the smell of melting butter YUMMY!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

good old american salted butter you cant go wrong


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Butter makes everything better.....just like bacon:woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My mama use to tell me about my grandma buying margarine when they would go to town and she would pick up some of the stuff it came with a packet of food colouring cause it was white. My granddad would get upset becasue they had cows and had all the butter they could ever want.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Ninja Monk3y said:


> Butter makes everything better.....just like bacon:woof:


I second that!


----------

